# popping his collar?



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Please forgive my ignorance. I have tried to search for this but for obvious reasons the search results were less than useful.

What exactly are dog trainers meaning when they say to 'pop his collar'? Do we keep bubble wrap on there? Are we supposed to give it a quick, but gentle, tug? Or do I need to look in to buying my dog some polo shirts? I'm unclear on how making him dress up and look like a Justin Beiber reject is supposed to help with training.

Also: is this collar popping thing effective? Is it what 'professionals' are doing and recommending to their clients? 

I don't hit, and generally don't yell. I do raise my voice, but I'm kinda thinking its not effective. When I tell Keiser (or any other dog) 'no', 'sit', 'stay' when they are distracted I want the result I'm after.

Example: We're in the living room watching TV and the humans are having lunch. Keiser proceeds to jam his nose in to my daughters pasta to make sure its safe for her to have. I managed to get him out and over by me but it took a lot of effort. To be clear: the dumb humans are at fault here and we were laughing b/c it was pretty funny watching the whole scene unfold. All the same though, the boxers were like 'WTF? We can do that?', no they can't and they long ago have learned how things operate in my insane asylum. 

Keiser is honestly an amazing dog who in the hands of a more formal dog handler would be an A+ student. But he is mine and I'm not a formal dog handler. That said, we are not going to have a "Marley and me" type story to tell. So I need to learn more dog handling stuff to help make sure I'm doing the right things for our newest pack member.

All info is very appreciated.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

it's a correction used with a martingale or chain collar. I don't think it would be effective with a flat collar. It's just pulling the leash quickly and letting go. Never do it hard enough to hurt or choke the dog, it's to get their attention so they listen to the commands. It lets them know what they are doing is wrong and when they do what you want give lots of praise and pets...or if you're into treat training a treat.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Ah. Thanks. 

Everybody has flat collars here so I guess that won't work.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

I got a pinch collar (didn't know what a martingale was until I just googled it) and it made a world of difference on our walk. I honestly didn't have to do a thing, we just took a walk/run around the neighborhood and he was a perfect companion.

However, seeing what a martingale collar is I think I'll pick one up as well.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

NTexFoster said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Haha I love this! May I put it on facebook?
> ...


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Based on the direction I'm going in this stuff won't be used. We're going with clicker training and other positive reinforcement approaches instead.

But you're welcome to reuse my joke. I appreciate that at least one person thought it was funny.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Make that two people who thought it was funny.  I think I literally snickered out loud at work.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Banditsmom78 (Jul 23, 2013)

Make it 3! That's hysterical! Thoroughly enjoyed that this morning- when Bandit was about 5 mo old and I was at my ropes end w being bitten and being seen as his little mate and not his pack master my husband suggested professional help- I took him to an amazing expensive yet effective trainer who in 2 hours showed me how to get control of my boy- pop collar- and she suggested the flat leather collar- and boy oh boy did it work! He's now 8 mo and were still working on some issues like COUNTER surfing and SCREAMING for his food when I start to make it up in the morning- but he listens- and knows that if mommy is reaching for his collar he straightens right up-


----------

